# Interest Rates Going Up Again



## 1955 (Dec 15, 2022)

and will continue to do so for 2023.

I hate to say it but I've been saving all my life & am glad the interest rates are finally going up.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 15, 2022)

Me too, but it's almost too late.  My vast fortune has been depleted.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 15, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Me too, but it's almost too late.  My vast fortune has been depleted.


Yeah, because you kept splurging on batches of those lottery tickets.  Everybody told you it was a waste of $$$ and time.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 15, 2022)

Indiana Joe said:


> Yeah, because you kept splurging on batches of those lottery tickets.  Everybody told you it was a waste of $$$ and time.


Nope.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 15, 2022)

I also have a big happy face   when the interest rates go up. My brother always phones me to share the good news. I am hoping that it goes up several more times in 2023. The inflation is going to kill a lot of us and the only way is to make those folks slow down on their shopping and maxing out on their credit cards is to raise the interest rates. We are all now paying for those years of almost free money that the banks were loaning to people. This has got to stop!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm just waiting to see what the latest fixed bond offerings will be.  I invested in a fixed interest bond at 4.55 % last month, but this month the same bank was only giving 3% on a 1 year bond.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 15, 2022)

Rising interest rates and a good SS COLA will barely compensate for the current and expected rates of inflation.  2023 is shaping up to be a real financial test for millions....especially those on a fixed income.


----------



## oldmontana (Dec 15, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Rising interest rates and a good SS COLA will barely compensate for the current and expected rates of inflation.  2023 is shaping up to be a real financial test for millions....especially those on a fixed income.


Thanks to our government's spending, much of not needed in my opinion. The fed had to increase rates to stop inflation.  The end result could put us in a resession.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 16, 2022)

GOOD NEWS!  I just read yesterday that Jerome Powell, Federal Reserve Board Chairman in US has stated that interest rates will keep going up in 2023.  We have to fight this inflation.  I think that Canada will have to follow the  US lead.  The Canadian economy is closely linked to that of the US. If we don't then Canadian money will become "Funny Money."  Now, it takes $1.30 CND or so to buy 1 US dollar.  If we don't follow the US trend then it might take $2 CND to buy 1 US dollar. 

That would not be good news for all those snowbirds heading to Florida, Texas and Arizona during the 1st week of November.  Then some of them might have to stay home and just buy some very thick underwear and face the blizzards.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 16, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm just waiting to see what the latest fixed bond offerings will be.  I invested in a fixed interest bond at 4.55 % last month, but this month the same bank was only giving 3% on a 1 year bond.


Good grief!  You can get over 4% on a one year CD at many banks.  Kick those stingy tightfisted bankers to the curb and find an internet bank that pays descent interest.

I have to sit down for a few minutes.  I start hyper ventilating when I hear about banks that pay such lousy interest rates in these highly inflationary times.    Awful.  Just awful.


----------



## oldmontana (Dec 16, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> Good grief!  You can get over 4% on a one year CD at many banks.  Kick those stingy tightfisted bankers to the curb and find an internet bank that pays descent interest.
> 
> I have to sit down for a few minutes.  I start hyper ventilating when I hear about banks that pay such lousy interest rates in these highly inflationary times.    Awful.  Just awful.


TD Ameritrade CD rates today..


eatured CDs*FDIC INSURED*​Maturity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



APY*​ 3 months4.35%​View 3-month CDs 6 months4.55%​View 6-month CDs 9 months4.7%​View 9-month CDs 1 year4.7%​View 1-year CDs 2 years4.594%​View 2-year CDs 5+ years4.907%​View 5+year CDs


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 17, 2022)

oldmontana said:


> TD Ameritrade CD rates today..
> 
> 
> eatured CDs*FDIC INSURED*​Maturity
> ...



Thank you for posting this information.  I hope these rates open the eyes of people who have been trusting their banker,  know-it-all neighbor or "some guy on the internet" about where to invest for safe secure earnings. 

Note: _Some guy on the internet_ includes me.  So do your _due diligence_, be careful and check things out. If you miss a good deal this month, others are probably coming later.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 18, 2022)

Bond rates have taken a big fall in just a matter of weeks .

the 10 year and 30 year bonds fell a whopping 1% as recession fears that the fed is over shooting things are now taking over.

the fed has a history of over doing things since it can see up to two years to see the effects of rate changes .

the fed and the worlds bond investors see things very differently ..

usually the bond market is correct


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 19, 2022)

The inverted yield curve is a rather strong signal that a recession is in the works. 
Will it be again?  Nobody knows for sure.  We will see what happens.


----------



## Jace (Dec 19, 2022)

Yes, just offered a CD..in the 4's%..Yaa!


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 19, 2022)

Jace said:


> Yes, just offered a CD..in the 4's%..Yaa!


Good work!


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 20, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> The inverted yield curve is a rather strong signal that a recession is in the works.
> Will it be again?  Nobody knows for sure.  We will see what happens.


The fed has a history of over doing rate changes both up and down .

so odds are pretty good we won’t have a soft landing .

the bond markets seem to disagree with poppa fed and smells trouble brewing  as bond investors have pulled rates down on intermediate and long term bonds by around a full  point


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 20, 2022)

And again....


----------

